# [PC-BSD] USB Problems on Samsung RF510-S03AU



## Kaos88 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey guys
I recently installed PC BSD on my RF510-S03AU Laptop
The problem I am currently having is that none of the usb's recognise any devices at all.
I am very aware that broadcom internal wireless seems to be a large issue with Linux and Unix based OS.

My question here is how can I get my USB to recognise anything?
I have a USB wireless dongle handy Dlink DWA-110. I have tried NDISwrapper to install windows drivers into BSD but it still seems to refuse to accept them.

I am terrible at linux and unix codes so anything you guys could write up that I couls C&P into terminal or Jail would be fantastic.

If you have any questions about the specs of my laptop they are as follows.

Processor

    IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ i7 Processor 720QM (1.60GHz/ 6MB)

Memory

    4 GB (DDR3 / 2 GB x 2) System Memory

Graphic

    2 GB (GDDR3) of Dedicated External Graphics Memory
    NVIDIA GeForce GT 420M Dedicated Graphics Processor

Storage

    640 GB (5400 rpm S-ATA) Hard Drive

Communication

    10/100/1000 Wired EtherNet LAN
    802.11 b/g/n Wireless LAN attached
    Bluetooth 3.0 + HS enabled

/O Port

    VGA Port included
    HDMI Port included
    HeadPhone-out Port included
    Mic-in Port included
    Internal Mic Port included

Link to exact specs and more information 
http://www.samsung.com/au/consumer/pc-peripherals/notebook-pc/performance/NP-RF510-S03AU/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&tab=specification

I am currently running Ubuntu 10.10 and it is pretty much working flawlessly.
Also running Win7 Ultimate x64 and the Ubuntu is x64

Thanks so much for your help
Kai ï¿½jr


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 29, 2011)

Note: Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD
Have you asked at the PC-BSD forums?


----------



## Kaos88 (Mar 29, 2011)

No I hadn't. I sort of automatically went straight for the source. I feel sort of silly now and apologise about posting in the wrong area.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 29, 2011)

The specs claim it has two USB 2.0 and two "UBS" 3.0 ports.  Assuming that's a typo, figure out which ports are which.  The 2.0 ports may work with FreeBSD.  The 3.0 ports, probably not yet.  HPS announced USB 3.0 code for testing on the freebsd-usb mailing list.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 29, 2011)

It's not a problem if you ask it here, so long as you know what the pitfalls/problems may be.


----------



## Kaos88 (Mar 29, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> The specs claim it has two USB 2.0 and two "UBS" 3.0 ports.  Assuming that's a typo, figure out which ports are which.  The 2.0 ports may work with FreeBSD.  The 3.0 ports, probably not yet.  HPS announced USB 3.0 code for testing on the freebsd-usb mailing list.



Even the 2.0 USB doesn't even react to anything.


----------

